# My Latest



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I ordered this from a seller in Germany on Ebay. It was a speedy and smooth transaction I am pleased to say.

Poljot don't seem to spend much effort on packaging, Aldi have a better quality tin for their mints! The watch came with a certificate which claims a run of 500, are we to believe this? Call me cynical but I would bet they run more off the line.

First impressions are good, the watch has a good feel and weight for the money and the dial is very pleasing on the eye. It's keeping very good time. The leather strap is average. It's nice to have the glass back but the movement is somewhat obscured by a double 'Strela' logo, it would be better if it wasn't there.

Anyway, all in all I'm chuffed with it, what do you think?


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Russ said:


> I ordered this from a seller in Germany on Ebay. It was a speedy and smooth transaction I am pleased to say.
> 
> Poljot don't seem to spend much effort on packaging, Aldi have a better quality tin for their mints! The watch came with a certificate which claims a run of 500, are we to believe this? Call me cynical but I would bet they run more off the line.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I think there were 500 black ones, 500 white ones, 500 of the other white ones, 500... ; )

Hope it lasts longer than mine


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Russ said:


> Errr, what happened to yours?


A problem with the date wheel - it still tells the time though and it still looks good. It was probably just bad luck so I'm sure yours will be fine!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

bluejay said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Errr, what happened to yours?
> ...


Well I hope so, perhaps it might not be too big a job to sort yours out.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Russ nice watch you have their







here's mine. Have to say there great watches for the value


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one, interesting you have gone for a tan strap, I think it suits very well.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Im actually looking for a lighter coloured one for it at the moment, black or brown straps both suit the watch well I think


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Is there a quick way of changing the date on this by the way?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Russ said:


> Is there a quick way of changing the date on this by the way?


 On the 3133 movement you just need to wind the hands back and forth between 11PM & 12, same thing works for the 3105 which is derived from the 3133









Cool watch BTW


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a quick way of changing the date on this by the way?
> ...


Cheers, and thanks for the date info.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice watch Russ.

Here's mine!














just to show another option!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Bareges said:


> Nice watch Russ.
> 
> Here's mine!
> 
> ...


Nice! I thought long and hard before choosing white. I think the black ones are attractive, but as most of my other watches seem to have black faces I went for a change...


----------

